# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Google, Yahoo Cry About Ad-Blocking

## DamianTV

http://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/02...ut-ad-blocking




> Google and Yahoo have accused ad-blocking software Shine of "destroying the relationship" between advertisers and consumers, after an executive from the company called its solution a "nuclear weapon" threatening the industry. Ad blocking software use grew 41 percent in the 12 months to August 2015 and there are now 198 million active adblock users around the world, according PageFair. Benjamin Faes, managing director of media and platforms at Google, called Shine's technology a "blunt" solution that punishes users and good advertisers, and said, "Blocking all ads I think it's diminishing my experience of advertising and in that case we see an issue for the user themselves." It appears that these advertising executives still don't "get it", and are disingenuously tone-deaf to the legitimate complaints raised about ads.


Full article on the slashdot page.

---

WAAAAAH!

Let me serve you some $#@!ing Waaah-Burgers and some French-Cries.  Maybe you'd like a Whine-ekin (Heinikin) to go along with it?

Biggest problem with Ads as far as I am concerned isnt the content, but the tracking.  Google can easily know what web pages you visit by an http header called a Referer.  That is basically how Google is able to run their Analytics even on this site, and sorry Bryan, but I block that $#@! so your stats as they give them to you are not totally accurate.  Its only measuring the people that they can reliably track.  I think anyone who knows me at all on this forum knows exactly how I feel about Privacy.

----------


## timosman



----------


## spudea

Their position is like this:  Turn over all your internet browsing history, search history, the content of your emails, all the data in your social networks, your friends, your family, where you live, where you've traveled. Give us all the data of your entire life and we'll give you targeted ads that you'll LOVE!

My position is this: I've never seen an ad that wasn't annoying and completely useless to my existence.  Anyone else live in an apartment and get their mailbox stuffed with the weekly ads from every $#@! store around, and it goes straight to the trash can.... where's the adblocker for that??

----------


## Mach

"We created this market behind their backs and now they're fighting back in numbers.... that's not fair!"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I don't really care about the ads or the cookies to be honest, what pisses me off to no end is ads that hijack your browser.  I accept that sites have to make a living and I am 100% willing to participate, but start taking control over my web experience, taking choices out of my hands, relentlessly playing sound, music, or video when I didn't ask for it, force-scrolling my page down to a video and not letting me scroll off of it, or otherwise forcing crap on me without my consent and then we've got a problem.  A great many of Google's ads now have this malicious malware code that hijacks browsers, Google knows it, and they don't care.  If they wanted my sympathy then they shouldn't have tried propagating malware onto my system.  My 2 ¢

----------


## presence

I honestly can't tell you the last time I watched broadcast TV, listened to the radio... saw an ad on my browser or did anything with junk mail besides light my wood stove.  I don't even pick up the phone unless I recognize the phone number.  I can't imagine why anyone would wilfully subject themselves to such propaganda in the privacy of their own home.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I refuse to have ads on my web browser.
I am not willing to take the risk of self installing malware so some website can make money. 
If a site blocks my use of adblock or no script, I will just use another site that offers similar content that doesn't.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

Hell, that's how Google makes most of it's money, of course they would be upset. 

I honestly hope Google dies a horrible death and takes its totalitarian transhumanist fantasy with it.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

NoScript is unhappy here today...

----------


## phill4paul

"destroying the relationship"  Lol.

  I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee. Here's some dog-poopy for your shoes.

----------


## Spikender

Been using noscript and other add-ons for years.

They won't stop me or anyone else from using them. They can keep whining, I find it hilarious.

----------


## DamianTV

> Been using noscript and other add-ons for years.
> 
> They won't stop me or anyone else from using them. They can keep whining, I find it hilarious.


But but but the Right to Advertise is more important than ANY of your Rights!    *waaaaaaahhhhh*

----------


## Spikender

> But but but the Right to Advertise is more important than ANY of your Rights!    *waaaaaaahhhhh*


Well if they want me to buy a new BMW or a Big Mac, all they have to do is ask.

And then I'll say no to their faces.

----------


## DamianTV

> Well if they want me to buy a new BMW or a Big Mac, all they have to do is ask.
> 
> And then I'll say no to their faces.


There has been a number of times I have actually REFUSED to buy products because of the "in your face" advertising campaigns they run.  I can put up with some, but when it starts getting targetted, intrusive, and goes well beyond the point of advertising saturation and into pollution, I turn back around and dont buy their $#@!.

The thing with advertisers is they are like clingy girlfriends who dont know when to say no.  "Oh, did you just buy a bed?  Let me show you a thousand more ads for more new beds!"  The typical response to that is that is an absolute waste of money, advertising another new bed when you just bought one, and they dont know how to take "no" for an answer.

Bill Hicks was right...  (somebody post the vid...)

----------


## osan

> Google and Yahoo have accused ad-blocking software Shine of "destroying the relationship" between advertisers and consumers, after an executive from the company called its solution a "nuclear weapon" threatening the industry.




Sounds _serious_.  Better get a law passed.




> Ad blocking software use grew 41 percent in the 12 months to August 2015 and there are now 198 million active adblock users around the world, according PageFair. Benjamin Faes, managing director of media and platforms at Google, called Shine's technology a "blunt" solution that punishes users


My, those people are kind to themselves.  Has he no idea how the ad blockers get on users' machines in the first place?  If it is punishment, is it then not the user who punishes himself?  Does he mean to suggest that users may not punish themselves?  Perhaps his next call will be for the criminalization of BDSM?




> and good advertisers, and said, "_Blocking all ads I think it's diminishing my experience of advertising and in that case we see an issue for the user themselves._" It appears that these advertising executives still don't "get it", and are disingenuously tone-deaf to the legitimate complaints raised about ads.


Sweet Jesus... I do believe this guy is actually serious.  Let us examine this in just the most cursory fashion.  "Diminishing MY experience" - at least he has the decency to admit that it's all about HIM.  The obvious inference here is that ad blockers that are installed by his intended target audience constitute a violation of his rights, further implying that he is entitled to the time and attention of that audience.  You can't make this stuff up.

The cherry on top, of course, comes with "we see an issue for the users themselves."  Note the blatant innuendo; the statement actually says absolutely NOTHING, yet would steer the reader to conclude that the "user" is somehow harmed by the software said user knowingly installed with the presumed intent of blocking the ads in question.  The secondary and tertiary implications of this are nothing less than staggering - I mean that very literally.  Were this tripe to be taken seriously by, oh I don't know... GOVERNMENT maybe,  the fallout for YOU would be potentially horrific.  Imagine the outlaw of all ad-blockers, the possession and use of which would be likely a felony in Theire eyes, the draconian punishments designed to protect you from yourself, of course.

I see there is yet another candidate for iron-bar treatment.

I do hope you all realize that this brand of thinking constitutes concrete clinical psychopathology. Boil the statements down to a set of primitives, then apply definitions of an older DSM and you will see that what I claim is on the money.  People like this need to be hospitalized and heavily dosed with anti-psychotics. 1/2

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

A news website I went to pretty often had an adblock-blocker, it started completely ad-free but over the last decade turned into ad-wonderland. Took only a week or so for them to remove their adblock-blocker.. I guess a lot of people stopped using their website. Free market FTW.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90



----------


## Lainey

It is a great step to prevent malicious ads on browser by ad block software

----------

